# 12 Hours of Sebring: Audi Owner Laps + Hospitality and Corral Photos Now Live



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Part of every Audi Motorsport Experience hospitality program is always the gratuitous parade lap of the course. In this case, a large number of Audi owners had a chance to do a lap of the fabled Sebring track. Fourtitude contributors Bill Cho and Tim Enders took our Sebring rides (Audi R8 and A7 respectively) for the lap while I parked myself up at Turns 15/16 near the "Audi cul de sac", our RV homes for the weekend a.k.a. Camp Fourtitude, Audiworld or QuattroWorld depending on who won the arm wrestling match.

The product of the turnside positioning is a full gallery of "action" shots of those who chose to go on the parade lap. We've now got them live in our photo gallery alongside another gallery of Audi hospitality and the Audi owner corral. 

The Audi Turn 1 Club was the cornerstone of Audi's hospitality efforts at the race. The two-story build-to-spec lounge also included a secondary two-tier bistro, Emanuele Pirro hanging about and commentating on events and a reveal of the new R18 e-tron quattro by Dr. Ullrich, Leena Gade and Brad Kettler. For Audi enthusiasts, this was the only way to see the race.

Below are links to both galleries as well as a few of our favorite shots posted below.

* PHOTO GALLERY: Audi Owner Parade Laps *

* PHOTO GALLERY: Audi Motorsport Hospitality + Audi Corral *


----------



## shoxpascher (Mar 31, 2012)

En présence de nombreuses couleurs distinctives qui prévoient un examen rapide et de comprendre totalement artificielle de conserver dans les vues de la tour même si vous les coûts Termin les éloigner ou vous passerez une énorme quantité de Beats Tour du budget sur les batteries.casque by dr dre


----------

